# What does OPFS mean ?



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

What does OPFS mean ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Original Pickle Fork Shooter

Rich


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Onerous

Painfull

Finger

Slapper


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

cromag said:


> Onerous
> 
> Painfull
> 
> ...


You got THAT right..! HAHA

Rich


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The misnamed Pickle Fork Shooter was promoted by DGUI, I'm unsure if he was the inventor, but he certainly made it famous. As usually happens, many narrow throat designs emerged, and were called Pickle Fork Shooters , though the original had no throat, just a notch allowing room to tie the bands or tubes on. So, to differentiate the original designs from the many who stole the name, we now have OPFS (Original Pickle Fork Shooter). The irony is that the OPFS, nor any of the PFS, resemble in any way a pickle fork.

An OPFS, as made by DGUI









Not a PFS, even though it is called a PFS









Real Pickle Forks


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Live and learn ... all along I thought they were named for the mechanic's tie rod separator, AKA a pickle fork.*


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Live and learn ... all along I thought they were named for the mechanic's tie rod separator.*


Hmm....couple of mods, tie on some bands, glue on some sequins, wrap it with paracord, and it'll work. Be a bit heavy though. Oh, forgot the laser sight...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks everybody.

At first I thought that they were PFS with tubes. :banghead:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Live and learn ... all along I thought they were named for the mechanic's tie rod separator, AKA a pickle fork.*


   

"The pickle fork shooter was named after a tool called a pickle fork that separates ball joints on a vehicle frames I actually did not coined the phrase if someone else did that I sent a pickle fork to and he told me that's what it reminded him of so that that's where the name stuck." - Darrell Guillory

As the man himself stated in a comment of Nathan's video titled: Why Shooting a Pickle Fork?


----------

